# Secondary Window not showing a picture that's the same as the main Window



## pauljames34 (Mar 30, 2018)

Anybody else getting this?

In the develop module my secondary window is showing what looks like an "enhanced" image of the image in my primary window (viewing both at 11-1).

Note the stepping on the nose on the left land side (main window) but on the right hand (secondary window) there is none and the edges look interpolated.

I think the main window (left hand side) is showing the actual image, 

If I switch to the Library  module it swaps round!

I've tried disabling hardware acceleration and reinstalling to no effect.

This is a Canon 5D Mark IV image.


----------



## Jimmsp (Mar 31, 2018)

I have not noticed this, but will look more closely later today.   I shot an 80D at 24M px
You say viewing at 11-1.  Did you mean 1:1 ?
What GPU are you using?


----------



## pauljames34 (Mar 31, 2018)

11-1 (zoomed in so I could see the effects of the sharpening sliders).

I've discounted the GFX processor, but it's a  NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 31, 2018)

That's a zoom rate that requires so much interpolation that what you view is pretty meaningless. You probably look more at interpolation artefacts than anything else.


----------



## Jimmsp (Apr 1, 2018)

I am sure there is a ton of interpolation going on. I for one have never looked at these very high mags. Well, whatever it is, I see it also at 8:1 zoom. It is interesting that the heavy jags switch monitors between Library and develop. In my case, fwiw,  Develop is more jagged on my main monitor and Library on the secondary monitor.


----------



## pauljames34 (Apr 1, 2018)

Jimmsp said:


> I am sure there is a ton of interpolation going on. I for one have never looked at these very high mags. Well, whatever it is, I see it also at 8:1 zoom. It is interesting that the heavy jags switch monitors between Library and develop. In my case, fwiw,  Develop is more jagged on my main monitor and Library on the secondary monitor.



Ah, thanks, it's not just me then!

Seems strange the two screens show two different interpretations of the raw image and that it switches around between Develop and Library modules. Something is wrong here.

@JohanElzenga

11:1 on my main monitor in develop doesn't do interpolation, other than that applied by the camera. It's showing me the image and the pixels that make it up. The secondary monitor is showing something else, possibly the embedded JPEG :/ !


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 1, 2018)

pauljames34 said:


> 11:1 on my main monitor in develop doesn't do interpolation, other than that applied by the camera. It's showing me the image and the pixels that make it up. The secondary monitor is showing something else, possibly the embedded JPEG :/ !


Of course it does interpolation, _massive_ interpolation. If you view an image at 11:1, then that means that each camera pixel is displayed as 11 x 11 screen pixels. Where do you think these screen pixels come from? They are generated by Lightroom via interpolation.

You *never* look at the raw file itself. A raw file is not a color photo, so it can't be viewed directly. In both cases you are looking at a preview that is generated by Lightroom. There are indeed differences. The preview in the develop module is a linear version of ProPhotoRGB, the preview on the secondary monitor is an AdobeRGB preview. And that linear color space versus gamma-corrected color space may explain the differences you see in interpolation results.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 1, 2018)

BTW, I tested it too and I don't see any differences on my Mac.  In both cases it seems that Lightroom is using simple nearest-neighbor interpolation. The images are just as jagged on both screens. Maybe the combination with the video card causes some differences on some (Windows) systems.


----------



## pauljames34 (Apr 1, 2018)

I understand I'm looking at an representation of the raw file.

Just seems strange that the primary and secondary monitors show different things, and it switches round between Develop and Library modules :/

The interpolation I'm alluding too is that in Develop module, the image on the secondary monitor doesn't have the jaggies I would expect.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 1, 2018)

What kind of monitors do you use? Are they both set to their native resolution, or is one of them a 4K or 5K monitor?


----------



## pauljames34 (Apr 3, 2018)

Dell ultrasharps, running at native resolution, not 4k.


----------

